# Looking for rad gamers in Northern Kentucky!



## dave_o (Feb 18, 2007)

Hola. I've found myself settled in Northern Kentucky (Newport, to be exact) so I'm looking for gamers in the surrounding area (Cincinnati, Florence, Covington, Erlanger, Burlington, etc.). I'm interested in running a _D&D 3.5_ campaign, so just get in touch! Thanks in advance.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 18, 2007)

Nice to see you back Dave


----------



## dave_o (Feb 18, 2007)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> Nice to see you back Dave




Hey man, you should hit me up on IM or something. Talk some shop.   It's good to be back and my life is finally settled down and I'm really happy where I am! Into any PbP games or anything? _Running_ one?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Feb 21, 2007)

dave_o said:
			
		

> Hey man, you should hit me up on IM or something. Talk some shop.   It's good to be back and my life is finally settled down and I'm really happy where I am! Into any PbP games or anything? _Running_ one?




No, nothing like that...alas.


----------



## Cincinnatus (Feb 23, 2007)

When would you be wanting to play and how often? I live in Cincinnati, Hyde Park area.


----------



## dave_o (Feb 23, 2007)

Cincinnatus said:
			
		

> When would you be wanting to play and how often? I live in Cincinnati, Hyde Park area.




I'm pretty flexible as of now, my girlfriend has class weekday mornings, I'm definitely willing to work around everyone's schedule. When can you play?


----------



## Cincinnatus (Feb 23, 2007)

I just can't play on weekends. Right now it looks like Tuesday, Weds. or Thursday evenings would work. I also have at least one friend that would probably be interested in playing. Probably every Weds. or every other Weds. would be ideal.

Send me an email at nineworldseries AT yahoo.com and we can perhaps work out the details if that sounds good. I'd like to play at Clifton Comics if possible... seems like a good central location for everyone.


----------



## Ivellious (Mar 1, 2007)

I'm interested, I'm in Louisville, Ky and would really love to be able to game again.  It's been so long since I got to play with actual people lol.  And I might be able to get my girlfriend to play as well, that is if you're willing to deal with a newbie.  She wants to get involved with, but has never been much of a gamer, but she's willing to try it if you're willing to put up with it lol.  If not, then I'm defenitly up for it.  Send me a line at nightstriker62002 AT yahoo.com


----------

